# Your Bottle Room!



## bottlekid76 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi all,

 Well i've been procrastinating about getting it ready for quite awhile now, there always seems to be something else to do, ya know?! Today tho, my wife & I started working on a bottle room. It was one of the girls rooms before they took a different room so the pink had to go! Going solid white as I figure that will show the color the best. After that will begin to put up shelves and load it up. Would love to be able to backlight but will have to put that on hold for a bit. As of now i've just used display cases which are nice, but they are getting pretty crowded. Finally a whole room to dedicate to bottles! No pics as of yet as we just are finishing up most of the painting, but will get some at a later date.

 I know its been covered before but i'd love to see some pics of your bottle room! []

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see how it turns out Tim...I'll go through my pics later and see what I've got to post...(although almost every room in the house is a "bottle room"...) []


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 20, 2012)

I do not have a bottle room anymore, but here is my meager collection starting to grow again!  The wall shelf I just picked up at a yard sale and it needs bottles!  It was completely painted over in throw up green with beautiful mahogany underneath so I refinished it, did the white for the bottles though...


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good, nice job on the repaint of that cabinet...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice start to your new collection Matt...Looks good.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll try to contribute best I can....all rooms in this house are "bottle rooms",...Lol,.... here's 4 walls of one upstairs room...Apologies for poor lighting and our beat up digging camera.... []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

inkers....please pardon the dust...


----------



## epackage (Apr 20, 2012)

Love that ink display Joe...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Jim! Found it in a bonfire pile....I think it was a "new old" curio display...gave it the colonial black aging treatment.[]


----------



## Stardust (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice bottle displays [] I've been doing some new displays, since I found the cleaning lady putting my bottles in the dishwasher ~ LUCKILY, I SAID Noooooooo!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great stuff all!

 I can't wait to get there. Since we've moved in i've wanted to have a room just for bottles and now i've got the chance. The display cases i've had are nice but i'd like to be able to view them a little better. Hopefully this way will work out good. 

 Ok so far the painting is almost complete, still have to remove some tape yet. Man, pink paint is hard to cover lol Took 3 coats but got 'er done...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks perfect for a bottle room,...Nice and bright too!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Apr 30, 2012)

Real nice room, Great hardwood floors! Man o Man, I can see it now.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 29, 2012)

Got the brackets up on one wall and half of another... getting a little closer!

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2012)

Going to be real nice with the sun streaming in that window and the bright clean white!


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Joe & John! 

 Yeah, it's more work than I thought lol... I have had too much going on lately, but it's a work in progress. []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still working on mine, seems to be never ending! The battery in the drill is dead so gonna have to wait. I decided to put some on the couple shelves I have started so far. They just looked too empty with nothing on 'em! Still in progress []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2012)

You have some quality stuff so those shelves are gonna be the SHIZZNIT as Snoop would say....


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

Tim     it never ends.. you build you fill you move you build you move.. you add you take away  then the real challange comes you run out of ROOM>>  then you narrow down the collection  add more.. narrow down again..   AGHHH as charlie brown would say...  it never ends... spinning out of control.........   

   this one is in my tv room next to where i sit n work..  

   will show the office shop etc later


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys have some great stuff going on there! John...Love the old sign and the display case is pretty darn nice....looks good.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

the shop detail.. up and out of the way


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

the unembossed and wounded ones..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

the medicine cabinet


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

a little root beer  no space goes unused


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

office detail the ones mishmashed on the cabinet are ebay filler.. off to new homes


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> You guys have some great stuff going on there! John...Love the oldÂ sign and theÂ display case is pretty darn nice....looks good.


 

 Thanks Joe      the cabinet i picked up at auction for 25.00 and the sign in from the local oliver hart parr dealer from the 20's they were gonna throw out anything in the rafters and said take what you want.. the building it came from is now gone and replaced with a bank..


----------



## sandchip (Nov 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I'm still working on mine, seems to be never ending! The battery in the drill is dead so gonna have to wait. I decided to put some on the couple shelves I have started so far. They just looked too empty with nothing on 'em! Still in progress []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Some killer glass there, Tim.  More on those two shelves than I got in my entire collection!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Tim     it never ends.. you build you fill you move you build you move.. you add you take away  then the real challange comes you run out of ROOM>>  then you narrow down the collection  add more.. narrow down again..   AGHHH as charlie brown would say...  it never ends... spinning out of control.........
> 
> ...


 
 That picture just puts me in the holiday spirit.  Every spot in your house looks great.


----------



## LC (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice displays John , like that cream seperator as well , looks good sitting there . Had a nice one and one in bad shape some years ago . Never had a place to put the good one in the house , but made a flower pot out of the other and sat it out in the yard . I now have a small one out in the garage that needs restored , will get to that some time or another . Thanks for posting your bottles .


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

L C   i have well over 100 cream separators.. the one in the picture is an empire made in bloomfield nj i also have a milker  gas engine and 2 cylinder belt driven inverted vaccuum pump all from the same company..  plus dairy signs but thats all in another room..   my wife is very understanding to let all this old junk in the house.. thanks John


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2012)

AMAZING JOHN, I have seen you post certain cabinets and pics over theyears but never like this, even the headless ones are great...congrats


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 10, 2012)

shelves are 32' long


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW Some great displays folks.. here are a few of mine..... my wife even got into it..[
                              PYROS
   Liberty NY, Shohola Pa, Glen Spey NY, Monticello NY..all locals..


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 10, 2012)

All Sullivan County embossed NY quarts.....


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> my wife even got into it..[


 A huge plus no doubt...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2012)

John, yours looks great. I can tell alot of work went into it! Fantastic collection my man.

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  chicguy1
> 
> Looking good, nice job on the repaint of that cabinet..
> 
> ...


 Adios Bung Hole!!!


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 2, 2012)

I really enjoy the pictures of the bottles and displays.  I'm not sure if I should let my wife see the pictures.  She thinks my kitchen cabinet tops and two basement bookcases are plenty.  Look, honey, I can run a ledge around the living room for more bottles!  Actually, I have bottles in every room but two bedrooms.  I wanted to turn my daughter's old room into a bottle room, but I like living here!

 Scott


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ScottBSA
> 
> I really enjoy the pictures of the bottles and displays.  I'm not sure if I should let my wife see the pictures.  She thinks my kitchen cabinet tops and two basement bookcases are plenty.  Look, honey, I can run a ledge around the living room for more bottles!  Actually, I have bottles in every room but two bedrooms.  I wanted to turn my daughter's old room into a bottle room, but I like living here!
> 
> Scott


 Sounds like you're not really LIVING there at all Scott, toss the old ball and chain and get to work on those shelves!!![8D]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Dec 20, 2012)

one corner of my room setup before I started collecting 5 boroughs blobs, will post new pics soon, this is back from 2009


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

